# GW Bush's plan to limit the Clean Water Act



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

The Bush administration recently announced that it has decided to propose a new rule to try to limit the scope of the Clean Water Act by regulation. 

http://www.cwn.org/docs/issues/scope/jurisdiction.htm


----------

